
What to Do When a Company Wants Your Current Salary - ohjeez
http://www.thehiredguns.com/blogs/2011/08/10/reveal-or-evade-what-to-do-when-a-company-wants-your-current-salary/
======
malandrew
This is my favorite advice on this topic, The Noel Smith-Wenkle Salary
Negotiation Method:

[http://infohost.nmt.edu/~shipman/org/noel.html](http://infohost.nmt.edu/~shipman/org/noel.html)

------
josho
In general employees are vastly outgunned when it comes to negotiating salary
and benefits. There are good tips here to help level the playing field
somewhat.

